# Active X ComboBox in Powerpoint



## wisemank (Jul 7, 2010)

How does one fill an ActiveX ComboBox in powerPoint? Using MS2007. 

Thanks,

Kip


----------



## toprngr (Jul 11, 2010)

It depends on what you want to do on the coding part. In fact, I will let you know on how to execute the Activex ComboBox. All you need to do is quite simple. Simply fire up your PowerPoint, and press ALT + 11 to enter the VBE Window. And you can always click F1 for HELP. And then type “AddItem” into the search box. This will help solve your problems. And you can always search around for coding examples that is if you ever needed them.


----------

